# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  BonitaSoft : 1 an dexistence et dj un leader mondial dans le BPM Open Source

## Mejdi20

*BonitaSoft : 1 an dexistence et dj un leader mondial dans le BPM Open Source*

*Paris, le 10 Juin 2010* - BonitaSoft, premier diteur de solutions BPM open source fte aujourdhui son premier anniversaire. Cre il y a  peine un an, la start-up franaise connat une ascension fulgurante et appartient aujourdhui au cercle rduit des diteurs open source  succs grce au dploiement de sa solution de gestion de processus mtier Bonita Open Solution dans plus de 200 pays.

_Nous avions promis la dmocratisation du BPM il y 12 mois et nous sommes en train de tenir nos promesses ! En 1 an nous avons doubl notre nombre de tlchargements qui atteint dsormais 300 000, dont 100 000 pour les seuls 4 derniers mois, notre communaut de contributeurs a tripl, dpassant la barre du millier, et plus de 20 partenaires intgrateurs du monde entier nous ont rejoint, ce qui nous permet de couvrir aujourdhui les cinq continents_ dclare Miguel Valds Faura, CEO et co-fondateur de BonitaSoft.

BonitaSoft cest aussi 60 000 visiteurs uniques par mois pour son site Internet, plus dun millier de messages changs chaque mois dans les forums communautaires, une chane de tlvision avec plus de 30 000 visualisations, ou encore des partenariats technologiques avec les plus grands noms de ldition de logiciel open source tels que Talend, JasperSoft ou Exo Platform.

Le succs commercial est galement au rendez-vous. Depuis la sortie du Bonita Open Solution 5.0 fin janvier 2010, des dizaines de nouveaux clients sur trois continents et dans huit pays (France, Espagne, Etats Unis, Brsil, Canada, Suisse, Belgique et Malaisie) font dsormais confiance  BonitaSoft.

Pour fter cet anniversaire, BonitaSoft offre aujourdhui  la communaut une toute nouvelle version de son logiciel open source de gestion des processus mtier Bonita Open Solution 5.2 ainsi quune gamme complte de services professionnels (formation, expertise, support et souscription) destine  accompagner les entreprises et organisations de toutes tailles  chaque tape de leurs projets BPM.

_Nous avons souhait apporter un maximum de fonctionnalits nouvelles dans cette version afin dune part denrichir les possibilits de modlisation, connectivit et personnalisation  de processus et dautre part de faciliter un dploiement  la carte de Bonita Open Solution dans les environnements cibles de nos clients : clouds privs ou publics, serveurs dapplications et applications web lgres_  dclare Charles Souillard, Directeur Technique et co-fondateur de BonitaSoft.

Cette nouvelle version du logiciel prsente des avances importantes  permettant la modlisation de processus complexes, conformes au standard BPMN2 et intgrant notamment des rgles mtier, une personnalisation sur mesure des applications BPM, ainsi que limportation de processus existants aux formats BPMN2, XPDL ou encore JPDL, facilitant ainsi la migration et limport des processus depuis des solutions BPM et BPA dditeurs tels que Tibco, Lombardi / IBM, Oracle, SoftwareAG, RedHat / JBoss ou encore Mega.

Linteroprabilit nest pas en reste dans cette nouvelle mouture : de nouveaux connecteurs SAP, Microsoft Exchange ou SharePoint ont t ajouts, portant ainsi  plus de 100 le nombre de connecteurs disponibles nativement dans Bonita Open Solution auxquels sajoutent 40 connecteurs contribus par la trs active communaut Open Source BonitaSoft.

Un webcast de lancement de Bonita Open Solution 5.2 se droulera le 10/06/10  17h CET. Inscription :  www.bonitasoft.com/bonitaday/10062010.php


Bonita Open Solution 5.2 sera disponible en tlchargement  partir du 10/06/10  18h CET sur le site www.bonitasoft.com

*A propos de BonitaSoft* :

BonitaSoft est lditeur open source leader de solutions de gestion des processus mtiers (BPM). Cre en 2009 par les fondateurs du projet Bonita, Bonitasoft dmocratise le BPM en offrant une solution rapide et simple  mettre en uvre pour un cot total de dploiement minime. Les diffrentes versions du logiciel ont dj t tlcharges plus de 300 000 fois dans le monde entier par des entreprises ou des organisations de toutes tailles, pour des projets simples ou complexes.

----------

